# cheap upholstery!



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

wholesale prices on material help pay my credit off and ill doskit toskit


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

anybody for some cheap upholstery work ??send me the old covers off your shit and i can sew new ones whatever fabric you want you pay wholesale velvet at about 7 bucks a yaard also animal prints alligator snake whatever you can think of


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 25 2007, 05:37 AM~9298815
> *anybody for some cheap upholstery work ??send me the old covers off your shit and i can sew new ones whatever fabric you want you pay wholesale  velvet at about 7 bucks a yaard also animal prints alligator snake whatever you can think of
> *


where u at? any pics of your work?


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 25 2007, 10:26 AM~9299125
> *where u at? any pics of your work?
> *


im in central ohio .look under the ohio upholstery thread


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

u got a ball park price of how much for a front and rear seat from a 59 bel air 4 door done in black vinyl with velour inserts??


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 25 2007, 05:47 PM~9301460
> *u got a ball park price of how much for a front and rear seat from a 59 bel air 4 door done in black vinyl with velour inserts??
> *


100 bucks labor plus materials


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 25 2007, 11:18 PM~9303911
> *100 bucks labor plus materials
> *


damn, how much u think for materials?? im about to take tha seat covers off right now and send em out haha


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 25 2007, 11:33 PM~9304055
> *damn, how much u think for materials?? im about to take tha seat covers off right now and send em out haha
> *


im not sure exactly but you can measure then if you can .one yard of material is 3 feet by 54 inches so if you check your seats out it will add up .vinyl is only about 7 bucks a yard for some good stuff then ill call em tomarow on the suade .


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

wont velour be cheaper??


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 25 2007, 11:57 PM~9304286
> *wont velour be cheaper??
> *


no it would be more expensive material but if you like that look you can get velvet.plain crushed or swirl or meteor imprint .i just looked at your pics and i think it would be real real nice with a plain grey and black velvet with pipeing !!!the velvet is about 7 bucks a yard and the suade and velour cost more trust me the velvet would be clean


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 26 2007, 12:21 AM~9304558
> *no it would be more expensive material but if you like that look you can get velvet.plain crushed or swirl or meteor imprint .i just looked at your pics and i think it would be real real nice with a plain grey and black velvet with pipeing !!!the velvet is about 7 bucks a yard and the suade and velour cost more trust me the velvet would be clean
> *


u got any more pics of your work?? like, i could probably do this myself but my sewing machine couldnt handle it. and yah, just plain velvet would look good too


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 25 2007, 02:37 AM~9298815
> *anybody for some cheap upholstery work ??send me the old covers off your shit and i can sew new ones whatever fabric you want you pay wholesale  velvet at about 7 bucks a yaard also animal prints alligator snake whatever you can think of
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 26 2007, 12:44 AM~9304756
> *u got any more pics of your work?? like, i could probably do this myself but my sewing machine couldnt handle it. and yah, just plain velvet would look good too
> *


ill try and find some more pics .i never took to many cos i was always working for people alot but im gona start documenting my stuff. ill try and find some old pics


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

alrite cool. and where u at like in ohio?? my boy goes to school out there, could prolly save on shipping cost


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 26 2007, 12:50 AM~9304799
> *alrite cool. and where u at like in ohio?? my boy goes to school out there, could prolly save on shipping cost
> *


im near central ohio or columbus


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

this sounds like the shit! i have an 88 Monte SS that i want to get done, both fronts and a bench. i want to keep my burgandy piping and i want the inserts burgandy and the reast of the seats cream suede or faux suede whatever. how much for it? i have to ship you the old seat covers? im in Canada it might be hard. lemme know.,


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 26 2007, 01:59 PM~9307955
> *this sounds like the shit! i have an 88 Monte SS that i want to get done, both fronts and a bench. i want to keep my burgandy piping and i want the inserts burgandy and the reast of the seats cream suede or faux suede whatever. how much for it? i have to ship you the old seat covers? im in Canada it might be hard. lemme know.,
> *


120 bucks labor plus materials


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

how much do you think labor and materials will come out to? is that 120 per seat or for the whole dam thang?


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 26 2007, 05:06 PM~9309310
> *how much do you think labor and materials will come out to? is that 120 per seat or for the whole dam thang?
> *


120 for labor on your 4 seats then the cost of the material


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

sounds a little to good to be true if u ask me. i could be worng though and im sorry if i am just sounds a little eary to me


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

not to good to be tru .takeing the seats apart is big labor and a pain for me but i dont mind sewing them up plus i need money bad and my living situation could change from liveing in a house to an appartment so i wouldnt even be able to keep my lowride which ill probly sell after i do the shit i said i would do to it but a few hundred bucks really helps when you dont have it like that


----------



## toolow (Sep 7, 2007)

velvet at about 7 bucks a yard?????????? you smoking some crack..walmart has velvet for 1.23 a yard and if they dont have the color you want have them order the color that you want


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

i got seats out of my 89 fleetwood! that i want to put a melon color tweed inserts on all the seats how much? i can drive them to you iam in toledo ohio


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

im lookin at a set of seats like these, how much would you charge to redo the center cream inserts on the bottom? there ripped at to hell.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pics of the work wil help a ton and post your self an add on craigslist to get some more advertising


----------



## justsho1 (Dec 8, 2005)

hey i dropped my interior off with this guy a couple weeks ago... so when i get the stuff back i will post pictures up here..


----------

